

Are Bots Hijacking Your Marketing Budget? - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/03/are-bots-hijacking-your-marketing-budget/

======
forca
I long ago started blocking _all_ ads because they are one of the largest
vectors for malware. I don't like being tracked and my data sold without my
permission. This is an old argument, but it's widely agreed upon that there is
no implicit agreement that I view ads online, even on a site funded in full by
such ads. I record my TV shows and FF thru all commercials as well. I already
pay to access the WWW, I will not pay with my privacy.

I use Adblock + with no ads allowed, plus Disconnect, plus I ban DOM storage,
shunt LSOs to /dev/null, and filter some of my Internet use thru an offsite
proxy server. In addition, I disallow HTTP/S referrer, CSS history, ban sites
from seeing my font collection, disable media peerconnect, and a number of
other things. I am, for all intents and purposes an enemy of most marketing
companies.

